
Show HN: Yesterdays Weather – Minimal, first-principles weather - truedrew13
https://yesterdaysweather.com
======
yardshop
Hi, I gave it a spin for a town near me, Westbrook Maine 04092.

    
    
        Precipitation
        It's snowing the same amount as yesterday.
        Today 0
        Yesterday 0.0004
    

It didn't snow yesterday, and it won't be snowing today, so this is not really
helpful.

    
    
        Forecasted Precip
        There's a  1567% better chance of snow than yesterday.
        Today 100%
        Yesterday 6%
    

There is no snow forecast and it's actually going to rain heavily today, but
there's no mention of that.

I tried it for Boston MA too (02134). Is there an assumption that because it's
winter time that all precipitation will be snow? Thanks to warming, even here
in the north east we get a lot of rain in the winter.

    
    
        Cloud Cover
        It's 9900% more cloudy than yesterday.
        Today 100%
        Yesterday 1%
    

Looks like your percentage calculation is off by 100 in a couple of these.

While it's kind of a neat idea overall, it's not practical for me personally.
What are the cases where stating the weather like this is useful?

